# :: ECS Tuning :: Volkswagen New Beetle Center Console Storage Bin - Click Here !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.* 

*Volkswagen New Beetle Center Console Storage Bin - $1.95* 

Put that odd space next to your CD changer to use with this center console storage bin. Perfect for coins and credit cards, this nifty hole-filler is that little extra storage hideaway you've been looking for. 

Priced to move, these are a great surprise gift.


----------

